# DS #XXXX: Dragon Quest: Hand of the Heavenly Bride FIX (Europe)



## tempBOT (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4519^^


----------



## stephenophof (Feb 17, 2009)

This is a patch which "removes" the anti-piracy protection in the game


----------



## T-hug (Feb 17, 2009)

Download it Here


----------



## Clau46 (Feb 17, 2009)

thnx for the fix


----------



## demitrius (Feb 17, 2009)

Tested, works on M3 Real


----------



## funem (Feb 17, 2009)

Heavenly Bride FIX ?? Does this patch work for my real life one and FIX her ?


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Feb 17, 2009)

Will this work for the DSTT, too, or do they need to input their own code?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 17, 2009)

The patch will not work if the ROM is trimmed. Does anyone know if the ROM will worked if it's trimmed after it's patched? I guess it won't, but I'd like some comfirmation.


----------



## jaei (Feb 17, 2009)

Not working for supercard ds one, as in it breaks the game.
When it's run I get two black screens after patching. 
Anybody else getting this for SC?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 17, 2009)

jaei said:
			
		

> Not working for supercard ds one, as in it breaks the game.
> When it's run I get two black screens after patching.
> Anybody else getting this for SC?



I was too quick on my comment. The same happens to me with my CycloDS with the latest beta firmware.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 17, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> The patch will not work if the ROM is trimmed. Does anyone know if the ROM will worked if it's trimmed after it's patched? I guess it won't, but I'd like some comfirmation.



It will if the fix actually works for you. Shouldn't be a problem. You cant trim it first because the patch expects a particular filesize thats all.


----------



## lalalalala (Feb 17, 2009)

Hm. I can't get this to work on the Supercard DSONE. The opening keeps on cycling.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks iNFiNiTY for the answer, but given all the problems this is causing, I think I'll wait for an update for my CycloDS. Meanwhile, I'll play DQIV


----------



## m3rox (Feb 17, 2009)

Isn't this just Narin's code applied to a rom?


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



People who are still stuck, make sure you don't miss a single person, talk to everyone before you complain that you still can't leave the ship (also smash all the barrels for items e.c.t)


----------



## xanth (Feb 17, 2009)

Darn it, and I only just finished playing it for an hour already...will my save work on this?

If not, I may wait around for the inevitable cycloDS firmware update.


----------



## pitman (Feb 17, 2009)

edit: nevermind.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 17, 2009)

M3 Real, and this works fine. Thank you! Too bad I have to shelf it until DQ IV is finished.


----------



## albel005 (Feb 17, 2009)

i try to put the rom on the .bat and it says the xdelta3. thing isnt a viable source or something


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 17, 2009)

albel005 said:
			
		

> i try to put the rom on the .bat and it says the xdelta3. thing isnt a viable source or something



I just clicked on the .bat, and it noticed I had the .nds file in the same folder as patcher, and it patched it for me. I didn't have to place it on the .bat file.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 17, 2009)

xanth said:
			
		

> Darn it, and I only just finished playing it for an hour already...will my save work on this?
> 
> If not, I may wait around for the inevitable cycloDS firmware update.



Surely if you've played the game for an hour you've already bypassed the copy protection that stops you getting past the start?


----------



## War Destroyer (Feb 18, 2009)

CycloDS + patch = black screen. Any solutions?


----------



## xanth (Feb 18, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> xanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, oops...didn't read far enough in the original thread to realize it was just in the beginning. I thought it was something recurring like the time portals thing in the Chrono Trigger release.


----------



## RyuKisargi (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm at fairy world, so I don't think I need this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thanks for the release!


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 18, 2009)

albel005 said:
			
		

> i try to put the rom on the .bat and it says the xdelta3. thing isnt a viable source or something


Put all 4 files (dq5fix.bat, dq5fix.xdb, xdelta3.0u.x86-32 and the ROM) into the same folder, and make sure that you rename the ROM to "b-dqhothb.nds"


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 18, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Download it Here



Omg... that's a link to a rom isn't it?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 18, 2009)

Dr.Stiles said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon, that's Thug4L1f3 you're talking about.  It's just the patch.


----------



## Goobaman (Feb 18, 2009)

If my game is giving me a black screen at random, such as at a battle's conclusion or when entering doors, that's not the piracy check, right? The check just strands you on the ship indefinitely?? If that's so, is it a bad dump? Or worse, my R4 sucking hard?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 18, 2009)

nice for those who don't use the cheat but the cheat is perfect on it's own


----------



## Tetram (Feb 18, 2009)

And the cheat works fine with CycloDS too.
I guess this patch is not that efficient...


----------



## Cpt-DS (Feb 18, 2009)

I can thank you enough, it's up and running on my M3DS real right now...
Hopefully you'll be able to do the same with the upcomming titles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once again, thanks for uploading it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thankyou!


----------



## ninovalenti (Feb 18, 2009)

if this still dont work for cyclo or supercard or whatever pls go here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfpcnKptEw


----------



## Paralel (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess this is a good alternative for those that can't apply the cheat.


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 18, 2009)

War Destroyer said:
			
		

> CycloDS + patch = black screen. Any solutions?




i also get this problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i used narins cheat to bypass security.. i play it. In the cave, the guy keeps reappearing after u save him. then today i saved at the church and the game froze. i reset game, load my game up but its lost my save game and im back at the beginning of the game.

next i try the new fix that is out, i fix the game... turn off cheats in CycloDs options... go to start the game and ...nothing, just a black screen.

anyone else had this problem please.. and know how to get past it?

I also noticed that after the fix, the rom isnt named to its proper name


----------



## Narin Minion (Feb 18, 2009)

That thing doesn't work for DSTT with 1.17! Also I don't know if it works for other versions.
When the game is loaded there are just blank screens. Please make the AR code Narin I'm your biggest fan!


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 18, 2009)

Did you even look for a code? Here you go use this: 02086DF0 E12FFF1E


----------



## Narin (Feb 18, 2009)

Narin Minion said:
			
		

> That thing doesn't work for DSTT with 1.17! Also I don't know if it works for other versions.
> When the game is loaded there are just blank screens. Please make the AR code Narin I'm your biggest fan!


Check here
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=135...t=0&start=0


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 18, 2009)

like i said though... im using the CycloDS Evo... with latest official firmware 1.53


----------



## ninovalenti (Feb 18, 2009)

just follow this video and your done and you can play without freezes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfpcnKptEw


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 18, 2009)

hi,

i know how to apply the fix and how to use the cheat.. but it still has problems using the CycloDS. 
I have read on other places that theres others using CycloDS that also get black screen with fix and when using the cheat the guy keeps appearing in the cave.

Seems the fix isnt 100% compatible with all cards

anyone else using a cyclods on here that had the re-appearing guy in the cave ?


----------



## mousan (Feb 18, 2009)

this patch didn't work with my supercard sd slot 2


----------



## ECJanga (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm waiting for the official CycloDS fix through a firmware update. For now I'm still working through Picross and FFTA2


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 18, 2009)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the official CycloDS fix through a firmware update. For now I'm still working through Picross and FFTA2




you think there will be one though m8 ?

have you tried it with the latest cyclods beta firmware... 1.54 beta 2 ?


----------



## Des_Kaje (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello,

I just patched the rom with Narin's cheat code, using DSATM. I'm playing the game on my Supercard right now: I managed to get off the boat. I hope I won't encounter any other problems, I'll let you know if I do. Thanks for all the help!  

By the way, I used the link that has been posted before here (thanks for the one who posted it!):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfpcnKptEw


----------



## lalalalala (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, following http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfpcnKptEw, I cannot get this to work on Supercard DSONE. The opening title screen keeps on cycling so I can't begin/continue a game.


----------



## Des_Kaje (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a Supercard Lite Micro; the difference between the cards is probably the reason why it doesn't work on the Supercard DSone.
I must add, however, I did encounter a few freezes (black screens when entering a house/door/etc.), which caused me to replay parts of the game. The patch isn't perfect yet.


----------



## fateastray (Feb 19, 2009)

Fix results to black screens on EDGE. The CHEAT.DAT version still won't let me leave the ship.

I'm on EDGE - v1.42


----------



## fateastray (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry for the double-post, but some people might want to see this. I updated to EDGE - v1.44 and the fix works.


----------



## Goobaman (Feb 20, 2009)

I would advise all to keep the code on at all times, even after getting past the ship. I was just dealing with the Prince Harry scenario, and my game kept randomly getting two black screens. So I took the cheat off thinking it might interfere with the game since it was no longer needed. I went to save and right as the priest asks you if you want to continue playing, my game became unresponsive. It's not the same as freezing, the music was playing and the arrow that indicates there is more text to read was still flashing normally, but the DS itself was completely unresponsive, soft reset would not work. So when i re-booted the game I found my save was reset to the Prologue, yet it maintained my time played. My only assumption is that the Piracy Check is more than just the ship. There's no other explanation for why my Hero's name and time played would have remained constant, yet it reset my progress to the Prologue.

If anyone would be kind enough to provide a save for an area remotely close to that scenario, it's right after the Faerie World, or even something a little past it, I'd be very grateful. I haven't really figured out the source of the blacks screens yet, that's how I got into this mess.. Using R4 v. 1.18 it happened frequently, but when I updated to the most recent version of YSMenu it stopped for a good number of hours, and then it started again. I'm thinking it might be that the R4 loosens  and loses contact with the DS, but that would cause the game to freeze, which would mean the music too, but the music continues even after the game gets black screens. Anyway, like I mentioned, just to be safe, keep the cheat on.


----------



## Rock Howard (Feb 21, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> albel005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it work with USA release? I've made everything as you said (except for in my archive the file was named xdelta3.0u.x86-32.*exe*), and the program still says "xdelta3: target window checksum mismatch: XD3_INVALID_INPUT".


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 21, 2009)

Its for the EUR release not the USA. The USA comes with its own patch so why are you trying to use this.


----------



## Rock Howard (Feb 21, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Its for the EUR release not the USA. The USA comes with its own patch so why are you trying to use this.


Sorry, I didn't know it had different patch. Could you please give me a link to it?


----------



## rcjrn (Feb 25, 2009)

I cant apply the cheats to the fixed version, actually ive noticed the game id has changed from the original unfixed one ,can any1 help me on this matter, thanks


----------

